# CSV-Datei mit VBA in bestehende Exceltabelle lesen



## ironm (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich möchte Daten aus einer CSV-Datei in eine schon geöffnete Exceltabelle lesen. 

Das Öffnen der Datei unter Excel habe ich bereits folgendermaßem 
gelöst: 

```
Application.Workbooks.OpenText Filename:="gbrwbuffer.txt", DataType:=xlDelimited, _
            TextQualifier:=xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, _
            Semicolon:=True, Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, _
            FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 2), Array(2, 2), Array(3, 2), Array(4, 2), _
            Array(5, 1))
```

Das klappt auch schon ganz gut. Allerdings öffnet er mir auf diese Weise ein 
völlig neues Workbook mit einem neuen Worksheet.  Da ich allerdings Änderungen 
innerhalb der Tabelle (Zelle verändert, usw. ) abfragen und darauf reagieren möchte, 
brauche ich eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die CSV-Datei in ein bestehendes Worksheet 
lese (z.B. Worksheet(0)) lese. 

Danke, Marcel


----------



## ironm (4. Mai 2005)

hat sich erledigt, ich habs gelöst


----------



## Ghandy (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo, find ich gut das das Problem bereits gelöst ist,
leider stehe ich momentan vor genau dem Selben 

_Sub Öffnen()
    ChDir "\"
    ChDrive "c:"
    ChDir "c:\"
    Datei = Application.GetOpenFileName _
       ("CSV-Dateien (*.csv), *.csv")
    If Datei = False Then Exit Sub
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:=Datei, Origin:=xlWindows
End Sub_

so hole ich mir meine CSV Datei, leider nur in einem neuen Arbeitsblatt    

Wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, wäre echt nett

Gruß Ghandy


----------

